# Lifting Heavy Lathe Chucks



## erikmannie (Jan 14, 2021)

At what point (i.e. chuck weight) does one need a hoist or chain fall to install a heavy chuck?

I just bought a chuck that weighs 107 lbs. I would not expect to be able to get that on & off without a hoist such as this:









						Sky Hook with Tool Post Mount Base 8500-00 - 61-171-005
					

Offering a huge selection of industrial tool sales online. Find over 100,000 metalworking products, precision measuring tools, power tools & accessories.




					www.penntoolco.com
				




One also wonders what exactly a “Tool Post Base” is. I have a CXA with an Aloris T-nut. I’m sure I would be able to figure that out.

I can’t risk a back injury, & I don’t want to be discouraged from switching out lathe chucks.

What do you guys think? I would guess anything over 75 pounds would be risking an injury.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 14, 2021)

Looks like a great idea.  Will save the back.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 14, 2021)

Here is a pertinent link:



			https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/05805635


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 14, 2021)

And a video...






At the 4:00 mark in that video, the operator has a lifting eye bolt in his chuck.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 14, 2021)

@erikmannie Adam Booth has one


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 14, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> @erikmannie Adam Booth has one



That is where I first saw one (on an Abom79 YouTube video).

It looks like it fits a DA tool post. I am going to call Sky Hook tomorrow to see what somebody with a CXA tool post would do.


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 14, 2021)

I got tired of lifting a 25 pound chuck on and off the lathe and rigged a hoist from the ceiling over the lathe.
No more straining in awkward positions. Wonderfull!
There are many creative ways of using rails/tracks overhead (if you have the room) which would be quicker and easier than having to install and remove a skyhook every time.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 14, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> Sky Hook with Tool Post Mount Base 8500-00 - 61-171-005
> 
> 
> Offering a huge selection of industrial tool sales online. Find over 100,000 metalworking products, precision measuring tools, power tools & accessories.
> ...



The stock Skyhook toolpost accessory fits a BXA toolpost, so you would have to fabricate something to make it fit your CXA toolpost. You could bolt the Skyhook to the bed with an adapter. Or fashion something from the small HF pickup truck bed crane. Or find inspiration in the multitude of Youtube videos of homemade creations.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 14, 2021)

I called Sky Hook Mfr. at (208)365-5770. The PN for CXA is 8500-03, and the PN for the (universal) chuck hook is 8520.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 14, 2021)

Where is the truth in advertising, if it's a sky hook, it should just hook to the sky. Mike


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 14, 2021)

I am pretty surprised that the tool posts, through the compound, cross slide, etc. can handle a 100 pound weight out on that length arm.   Seems like it could really mess things up.


----------



## will.mcray (Jan 14, 2021)

I am looking at the same capability. I certainly can't lift a 248 lb 18 inch chuck myself. I have looked at the Skyhook and for a price tag of almost $1k, I decided to look at other alternatives.  I found, but have not purchase yet another option. Its an pick-up truck crane with hand winch. This will give me better reach and lift.  The version I am looking at can bolt to the floor toward the rear of the lathe and still  have the reach to remove and install a chuck. It can also spin 360 degrees. For $289, I think I am going that route. 



			https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200672545_200672545?cm_mmc=Google-LIA&utm_source=Google_LIA&utm_medium=Material%20Handling%20%3E%20Hoists%20%26%20Lifts%20%2B%20Cranes&utm_campaign=Ultra-Tow&utm_content=52534&gclid=Cj0KCQiA9P__BRC0ARIsAEZ6irg1qxLnKyRPwzEHhK8jGDFVH3I6t-y6YVV1cqGwO6Dk6KWrM76Tyz4aAjJTEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 14, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Where is the truth in advertising, if it's a sky hook, it should just hook to the sky. Mike


Thats not how it works, you have to fasten it securely to a cloud.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 14, 2021)

Here's my (slightly modified) Harbor Freight truck bed crane. 






It came with a hand pumped hydraulic cylinder, rated at 1000 lbs (I lifted my 700 lb. Kalamazoo saw and left it hanging overnight) and costs less than $120. Make your own post and you're in business.









						1/2 Ton Capacity Pickup Truck Bed Crane
					

Amazing deals on this 1/2Ton Capacity Pickup Truck Crane at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




This one comes with a winch









						1/2 Ton Capacity Pickup Truck Bed Crane with Hand Winch
					

Amazing deals on this 1/2Ton Capacity Pickup Truck Crane at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## kb58 (Jan 14, 2021)

If that was really the first time he tried it, it would have been wise to put a piece of plywood under it!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 14, 2021)

Sky hook is just too much money.
I'm pondering something as these chucks are becoming more difficult all the time.


----------



## hman (Jan 14, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Where is the truth in advertising, if it's a sky hook, it should just hook to the sky. Mike


@Tozguy "Thats not how it works, you have to fasten it securely to a cloud."


----------



## benmychree (Jan 14, 2021)

I heartily reccomend the skyhook, I have one that fits my Aloris CA tool holder block, and also made a few aluminum bases that can be used on other Tee slotted machine tables.  That said, I put up a barn door track in the overhead over the lathe and mill and used a couple of HF winches that I found at a garage sale, they work well.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 14, 2021)

Also, I drill and tap all my chucks (short of the little ones on my 9" lathe) for eye bolts for lifting purposes.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 14, 2021)

Not only do I use my SkyHook on my 13" TurnPro, but I use it on my Bridgeport Clone too. My rotary table and super spacer weight more than my chucks. I made an adapter that clamps the SkyHook to my mill table. The rotary table and super spacer are very easy to install and remove, Easy peezy


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 14, 2021)

perhaps you can save yourself a few bucks and put an eye over you chuck and use a hand lever hoist.  They come up  a lot here for 50 bucks.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 14, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Here's my (slightly modified) Harbor Freight truck bed crane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you actually using one on your truck, or have you rigged up a way to use it in the shop?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 14, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Are you actually using one on your truck, or have you rigged up a way to use it in the shop?


It's primary use is for loading firewood rounds into the truck. So far I haven't had to deal with anything heavy (besides the machines) in my shop. With the snowplow pump, the lifting capacity is only about 350 lbs. If I need it in the shop, I'll just buy another.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 14, 2021)

I will be using a gantry.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 14, 2021)

The HF engine hoist has been pretty useful for these kinds of things.   I’ve lifted the 2500 pound Takisawa and positioned it, lifted the motorcycle for misc. work, put the hoist in the truck, drove to big logs, assembled the hoist on the ground near the logs (they were already on a paved area) lifted and backed the truck under.  Easy.   I also use it to unload heavy goodies from the truck back at home.

Adding a hoist to the truck bed sounds good but it looks scary hard to me.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 15, 2021)

That was actually the first thing that came to mind for me, if you can't attach a rail for a gantry above your lathe the Harbor Freight engine hoist would surely do the job easily. Also multi-purpose as @Winegrower pointed out.

John


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 15, 2021)

In my case one of these 








						Deluxe Pulley Clothesline Elevator
					

The Deluxe Pulley Clothesline Elevator is made with 48 inch galvanized steel tubing. The pulley clothesline elevator works best with our Small and Medium pulley clothesline kits which provide from 25 feet up to 100 feet of drying space. You can use...




					www.clotheslines.com
				



was repurposed as a chuck rail over my lathe. It is mounted horizontally on the ceiling joists.
A small boat winch was adapted for lifting. It allows me to hoist the chuck up over the rear chip guard. I only have one heavy chuck so it hangs on the hook behind the lathe until needed again. The other chuck is light enough to handle by hand.
This 'system' was cobbled together with surplus stuff I had on hand and looks weird but it works very well.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 15, 2021)

I feel like 6” 4jw is about all I want to mess with in the awkward position of mounting in the lathe by hand.

I have a HF engine hoist, 1,000 lift cart, and 1tn chain hoist. Between the three I feel like I’ve got everything covered. The problem with the engine hoist is getting the legs under what you need to lift. That’s why I got the chain hoist to lift my 10” rotary table on to my mill. That has got to be around 130#’s and I could weasel it with the lift table but it didn’t feel safe.

I got a HF 1tn chain hoist when i was doing a huge fab project and it worked wonderfully because it can work in any position and it’s small enough to be able to hook onto rafters and has a very long lift range. One of the first things we used it for along with 3 others was lifting 6,000# sizer 110” into the air. They worked perfect and ended up being handy for all kinds of uses. At around $70 they are a bargain. For lifting my RT I have it braced between two rafters and close to a side wall. I‘d not use it further away from the wall without legs to the floor depending on how heavy we’re talking about.


----------



## buffdan (Jan 15, 2021)

Something I posted last year.. works for me: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...uck-lifting-moving-storage.83161/#post-729659


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 16, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> At what point (i.e. chuck weight) does one need a hoist or chain fall to install a heavy chuck?
> I just bought a chuck that weighs 107 lbs. I would not expect to be able to get that on & off without a hoist such as this:



At the time (1982ish) I was working "Civil Service" as an electrician at a Naval Station, there was a limit of 35 pounds on what could be lifted. (??Navy or OSHA??) My electrician's pouch was nearer 40 pounds so the "rule" was usually ignored. In my own shop, there are days that I am willing to try 200 pounds and there are days that 10 pounds is too heavy. 

I have acquired a "wheelchair lift" (cheap) that is almost identical to an engine hoist, just half the size and shiney. On the days I feel weak, the hoist can be dug out. If I'm just lazy that day, the time to dig out the hoist isn't worth the trouble, I just pick it up (using proper lifting techniques) and go. _Sometimes_, if I think I'll need to shift my grip, I'll hang a tie down strap from the ceiling joist as back-up. Such as mounting the Atlas Milling Machine on a stand. . . I use a 12X36 inch Atlas lathe. The heaviest chuck I have is a 10 inch 4 jaw. I have no idea what it weighs, just that some days I don't feel like wrestling with it.

Working around a precision machine such as a lathe, I would want at least a back-up for any heavy (over~10#) part that could drop and damage the ways. That's why there is a piece of plywood kept handy. The plywood is always in place on the bed of the machine, even if I'm mounting the 3 inch chuck. The MT-3 adapter for it is heavier than the chuck. . .

I'm 70 now, I'm haven't been 31 for a long time. For anything heavier than I am capable of handling, I would use the hoist. I say *handling vs lifting* intentionally. Lifting is just part of the process. Handling, or *controlling*, what is lifted is much more important. I don't think the hoist pictured would be the most useful. But every person is individual and every person's capacity changes day to day. I use a wheelchair lift because it has shorter "legs" than an engine hoist. But then. I have floor space to handle it. If nothing more than a motorcycle tie down over the joists, anything is useful. Even my "mill shoes" wouldn't be much help if I dropped the 4 jaw.

.


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 16, 2021)

I bought a CXA Sky Hook with Chuck Hook. 

This morning I used my PM-25MV to drill & counterbore a mount for a damaged CXA tool post that I had on hand. This is where the Sky Hook will spend most of it’s time.

This used to be my stick welding cart, but it is being taken over by lathe chucks.







It’s not very often you see a tool post mounted in a cart. I will be able to use the cart as a hoist if I remove the compressed shielding gas and use a proper counterweight.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 16, 2021)

My chucks aren't that heavy and they are stored under the machines.  In the Enco lathe I have built a platform as high as the cabinet door bottom so I can roll the chucks out onto a HF furniture mover that is rolled under a HF hoist held by ceiling joists that does the lifting. I believe that getting into awkward positions while lifting "heavy" objects can cause problems. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 16, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> I say *handling vs lifting* intentionally.


Bi11 has a very good point. The Skyhook might be ok because it’s arm is short enough to control the work while still operating the lift. That’s one of those things I’d have to experience first hand. The engine hoist is great for lifting but I always feel like I’m in another zip code to the work. It’s why I love the chain hoist for these kinds of close in delicate work. I got offered one of those wheelchair lifts and didn’t take it. Probably should have.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 16, 2021)

Lifting a heavy object is dangerous, both from a personal safety standpoint and from a damage to equipment standpoint.  I would use a lift and maybe a cradle on the ways to help further. 
I am sure a number of you have had back surgeries.  There is hardly nothing worse than feeling a disk herniate.  I have had 3.  It is no fun.

Edit:  I see Erik bought a lift.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 16, 2021)

I modified a Harbor Freight truck crane to lift the rotary table and lathe chuck that mounts to the rotary table on my modified Bridgeport milling machine, works great. Maybe I should modify one for the lathe for chuck changes.

I watched the videos, but I’d never mount that and the chuck weight to my tool post, under any circumstances, the last thing I need is a broken carriage or compound on my lathe. Maybe I’m just a frady-cat.


----------



## metric_taper (Jan 16, 2021)

If your needs are more then just a chuck, but heavy work, a Jib crane might work.





My solution for the 12 inch Bison chucks was a bridge crane. It also is handy putting the 12" rotary table on the mill.
My shop is 32 feet by 8 feet, so the bridge is across the 8 foot.


I have a chain fall, but there's an electric hoist that is used for the chucks. The I'beams are 6x8.2 if I recall. This allowed 8 foot spans, and 8 foot pieces I could lift into place off a ladder.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 17, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I called Sky Hook Mfr. at (208)365-5770. The PN for CXA is 8500-03, and the PN for the (universal) chuck hook is 8520.



Was unaware, good to know.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jan 21, 2021)

My chucks are too heavy to lift at my advanced age.  I have a jib crane for my pickup.  I made a socket for the jib next to my lathe.  Here is the crane I have:


			https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200672544_200672544.
		

I have a sky lift.  Getting it on and off the toolpost each time I needed to change a chuck is nearly as much work as changing a chuck by hand.  I only use the sky hook on my mill.  I rarely need it


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 27, 2021)

Here's a similar thread.....same title. Lifting heavy chucks. Seems as none of us are getting younger...this is a recurring subject. Anyway...Just thought I'd mention the Unistrut. Couple of postings about the Uni-Strut cranes. I have one and its a low cost option and a life-saver. It was one of the first installations of my shop build. I have a real bad back plus Zero balance since I have foot drop on both feet. Lifting chucks is a non-starter.









						Lifting heavy chucks is beyond me
					

I had a small job to do today which required me to change over to the four jaw chuck. It is beyond me to lift either of the chucks. Some time back I constructed a small lifting mechanism. It has made changing the chucks quite reasonable.  What was the small job. I had a custom tray built for my...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

